# Nutrience Brand



## Shainahmac (Jun 23, 2014)

Haven't found this food on lists (I may be missing it though!) 

Any food experts out there have any advice on it? I can order another kind if it would be better. Was thinking of chicken soup.


----------



## Shainahmac (Jun 23, 2014)

And the breakdown


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Looks like a decent food to me.  Still has a few more fillers than what's ideal, between the rice, oatmeal, and peas, but at least none of them are soy, corn or wheat! It would be just fine to feed. I would still recommend adding a second food to it though, if you're able to order another. It's best to have a mix of two or more foods in case one becomes unavailable for some reason, and just for variety of nutrients, etc.


----------



## Shainahmac (Jun 23, 2014)

They have a grain free kind as well, however I can't seem to get my hands on a label yet! I was thinking if I mixed the kitten (now) with the grain free, and eventually added chicken soup, as it is quite high in fat!


----------



## AlexLovesOlive (Jul 7, 2014)

Looks good except what was said above...and the fat content is a little high


----------



## Shainahmac (Jun 23, 2014)

UPDATE. So I went to the pet food store that online said they carried chicken soup and nutrience, but alas, they do not.

Instead, I got Blue Buffalo Wilderness, and was thinking of mixing with another Grain-free, from Nutrience. Here is the info, if someone can give advice on it!:

Ingredients: Deboned turkey, turkey meal, chicken meal, green peas, sweet potatoes, lentils, deboned chicken, deboned herring, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), whole eggs, sun-cured alfalfa meal, tapioca, natural chicken flavour, chicken liver, salmon oil (source of DHA), coconut oil, pumpkin, butternut squash, carrots, spinach, broccoli, apples, pears, blueberries, cranberries, pomegranate, juniper berry extract, ginger, fennel, green tea extract, peppermint leaf, licorice root, turmeric, vitamins [vitamin E supplement, ascorbic acid (vitamin C), vitamin A supplement, niacin, calcium pantothenate, inositol, riboflavin, pyridoxine hydrochloride, thiamine mononitrate, biotin, vitamin B12 supplement, vitamin D3 supplement, folic acid], minerals [zinc oxide, zinc proteinate, iron proteinate, ferrous sulfate, copper proteinate, copper sulfate, manganese proteinate, manganese oxide, calcium iodate, sodium selenite], dicalcium phosphate, salt, potassium chloride, lecithin, chicory root extract, choline chloride, DL-methionine, dried kelp, yeast extract, glucosamine hydrochloride, rosemary extract, yucca schidigera extract, taurine, L-lysine chondroitin sulfate, L-Carnitine, dried Lactobacillus plantarum fermentation product, dried Enterococcus faecium fermentation product, dried Bacillus subtilis fermentation product, dreid Bifidobacterium animalis lactis fermentation product, dried Lactobacillus casei fermentation product, dried Lactobacillus helveticus fermentation product, dried Bifidobacterium longum fermentation product, dried Lactobacillus acidophilus fermentation product.

Analysis:
Crude protein min	34.0%
Crude fat min	16.0%
Crude fiber max	3.0%
Moisture max	10.0%
Calcium min	1.1%
Phosphorus min	0.9%
Vitamin A min	20,000 IU/kg
Vitamin D3 min	1,300 IU/kg
Vitamin E min	130 IU/kg
Ascorbic acid* (vitamin C) min	50 mg/kg
Omega-6 fatty acids* min	3.2%
Omega-3 fatty acids* min	0.4%
Glucosamine* min	800 mg/kg
Chondroitin sulfate* min	400 mg/kg
Total microorganisms* min	225,000,000 CFU/lb


----------



## AlexLovesOlive (Jul 7, 2014)

I feed Olive the blue buffalo Basics, limited ingredient, grain free formula, turkey, since the wilderness can be a little rich for hedgehogs. Also I feed her chicken soup for the cat lovers soul weight and mature cat if you want to order it. So I would be careful with the wilderness. If you notice anything different I would pull off it.


----------



## Shainahmac (Jun 23, 2014)

The point of getting the blue buffalo is that I cannot order the Chicken Soup.


----------



## AlexLovesOlive (Jul 7, 2014)

I didn't mean from the store I just meant ordering it online from another source. But again the wilderness is pretty rich the basics is better.


----------



## Shainahmac (Jun 23, 2014)

I realize that, and I cannot find a place to order it online from in Canada. That's the issue.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

The Wilderness looks fine to me. Everything is pretty much within range and looks great, the fat is on the higher side, but that could be fine for your hedgehog. That's annoying that the store doesn't carry Chicken Soup even though it says so on the website! Perhaps they have another good food you could mix with the Wilderness? I know it can be difficult to find good foods...I used to spend an hour or more in the cat food aisle at my pet store, which earned me some strange looks from my coworkers. :lol:

Edit: Also, if you don't mind breaking it up & if your hedgehog is fine with eating the broken pieces, keep in mind you can look at dog foods as well. Sometimes you can find other options there if you're having a hard time finding acceptable cat foods.


----------



## Shainahmac (Jun 23, 2014)

My dad lives 2 hours away in a city that has stores that supposedly carries both Nutrience and Chicken Soup but don't ship anything, so I'm going to attempt to persuade him to buy them for me and ship em down so I can have a nice little 3 way mix to balance any oddities out!

I want to keep the Nutrience in because he loves it and it seems to work GREAT, but I definitely want to add a little variety, so we'll see how it works out! I might keep the Wilderness as a lesser add, so it wouldn't be equal parts with the others because of the high fat, but still included to mix it up a bit.

EDIT: Turns out I bought the weight control one too, so instead of 34% (or whatever it is) protein and 16% fat, its really 36% protein and 12% fat.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Ah, okay, should still be fine, especially in a mix with the others. 36% protein is just over the max limit most people use (35%), but it should level out just fine with the other foods. Fat content sounds much better! I hope he likes it!  And glad your dad might be able to help out!


----------



## Shainahmac (Jun 23, 2014)

The Adult Nutrience one I plan to switch to is only 27% protein, so I think it would balance out pretty well.


----------



## AlexLovesOlive (Jul 7, 2014)

Shainahmac said:


> I realize that, and I cannot find a place to order it online from in Canada. That's the issue.


Well if you ever do want to get some chicken soup let me know a store about 2 minutes away from my house carries it and I could ship it to you.


----------



## AlexLovesOlive (Jul 7, 2014)

Lilysmommy said:


> The Wilderness looks fine to me. Everything is pretty much within range and looks great, the fat is on the higher side, but that could be fine for your hedgehog. That's annoying that the store doesn't carry Chicken Soup even though it says so on the website! Perhaps they have another good food you could mix with the Wilderness? I know it can be difficult to find good foods...I used to spend an hour or more in the cat food aisle at my pet store, which earned me some strange looks from my coworkers. :lol:
> 
> Edit: Also, if you don't mind breaking it up & if your hedgehog is fine with eating the broken pieces, keep in mind you can look at dog foods as well. Sometimes you can find other options there if you're having a hard time finding acceptable cat foods.


The people at the pet stores think I am crazy too!!! I spend hours looking through every label, reading each and every ingredient in the cat and dog food...They act like I am crazy when I say "WHY ALL THE PEAS AND CITRUS FRUITS!!" Like "This lady and her weird obsession with food for her hedgehog" And I didn't mean it's a bad food just that the protein is high and it is a very meat rich food which causes issues with some hedgies (like mine) so if it causes any problems the basics is another great choice.


----------

